# Mastering the Art of French Cooking.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Since Julia's death I was motivated to check out her book Mastering the Art of French Cooking and I really like it. I was impressed by how simply the recipes are and the focus on technique. Makes me wonder why I never purchased the book before. Does anyone else have this book? What are you thoughts on it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

When I read it I hear Julia's voice. That makes some of the more intricate recipes seem comfortable and doable. I love her way of writing and her practical, down-to-earth methods and explanations.

As a home cook without professional training, I feel these volumes give me the knowledge needed to prepare wonderful food in my home which I might otherwise eat only in a restaurant. 

I will never give these away or sell them at Half Price Books, which is where I got mine!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I have mine too. You can look at mine Nicko. I won't charge you   Make sure your hands are clean! LOL!

Here's some Julia wisdom:

Oh Julia


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I bought the anniversary edition of Mastering the Art of French Cooking, Vol. 1. I only wish that I had bought it 20 years ago!

The only disappointment I had in perusing this book was that she refused to discuss demi-glace. I think there was like one sentence mentioning it, and then she declared that it won't be discussed again!

There's an interview published on egullet that was taken not too long ago. It made for interesting reading. 

doc


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Months ago I picked up a 1960-something version of this book, knowing it was a classic. And I have SO MUCH TO LEARN! I really do. Started to read through it yesterday and can't wait to give receipes a whirl!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

It's on my list to purchase. I have other books of hers......and watching the tribute and reading about her experiences while writing the book have really made me want my own copy.


----------



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

I have owned this and many other of Julia's cookbooks and videos for many years. She was a real pro! :chef: 

She will definitely be missed.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Deltadoc:

Demi Glace is best elaborated on IMHO in two Time/Life books:

TERRINES, PATES AND GALANTINES

and I'm sorry to that that there is a second book in this same series as well. Sorry I forgot or don't remember.


----------

